# Piedmont...brutal!!



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Hit Piedmont this morning and Lead Core fished form 8:30- 11:30...one dink.
The wind was non stop and if you was trolling into the wind, it was just brutally cold
and boat control was an issue too. 

Gonna give er one more shot tomorrow, then I'm packing it in till spring.
and in the spring, I'll be going to Mosquito where there's actually fish to catch.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

lol i think you have a burnt out trailer light on the left side Terry ...


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh tink, was that you that helped me at the dock?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't give up yet, the best saugeye fishing is yet to come!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Some guys go out and catch 30 with some keepers in the mix. Heck I haven't caught 30 in a year.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

Suck it up buttercup! Get back out there as freeze your but off little more. Hopefully the bite is just getting started. 

I am still healing up from freezing tuesday. Just takes us old farts lil more time to heal up. Lol


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

10/4 on that Ray!! Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

TClark, Man I know the feeling ! You see so many guys killing Saugeye on here but it's not you and not the day you froze your butt off or the last few trips out.
In my travels around (Piedmont, Tappen, Leesville) I've seen loads of guys out all popping a blade bait. There's always that one boat, right time right place but it ain't me. My time will come...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dragline said:


> TClark, Man I know the feeling ! You see so many guys killing Saugeye on here but it's not you and not the day you froze your butt off or the last few trips out.
> In my travels around (Piedmont, Tappen, Leesville) I've seen loads of guys out all popping a blade bait. There's always that one boat, right time right place but it ain't me. My time will come...


Man,ive herd the tappen bridges are vibe e central! Ive never fished it,but everyone tells me thats what you see 90% of everyone doing down there... 
Id be crawling all over those rocks at odd times of nite casting those rocks with sticks an swims! 
Any one remember the old "holy tappen saugeye" thread? Guys looked like zombies,bit they were all holding up some true giant saugeye. That weather and cold and no sleep hirts at times. But its sooo rewarding when you put things together!!!! 

Tin,you guys finding any bigguns yet in your neck of the woods????


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I was one of those guys jigging all night ,casting the rocks , did great some times froze each time. seems like the best bite was just as dark set in about 5pm to 7pm . been long time ago.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Still night fish Tappen but not where those guys are playing bumper boats or shoreline combat fishing. Heck some of them have 5/0 trebles on those vibes and are really ripping them through the water. Pretty sad.
Pick your nights and play along the shore line. Still some nice eyes to be caught.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Skippy said:


> Still night fish Tappen but not where those guys are playing bumper boats or shoreline combat fishing. Heck some of them have 5/0 trebles on those vibes and are really ripping them through the water. Pretty sad.
> Pick your nights and play along the shore line. Still some nice eyes to be caught.


10 X that....


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

no


TClark said:


> Oh tink, was that you that helped me at the dock?


 no i seen a dude in a pickup towing a tiny v bottom get on the Elm Grove exit heading west bound when i glanced in the mirror the tail light was burned out we was going to Bobby Evans for breakfast then heading to Cabela's i thought why would anybody fish today in the daylight in all this wind then i told my buddie i bet that's the legend white bass killa Terry i was in a olive drab skyjacker F-350 my buddie wanted to turn around and get your autograph i told him no where not going to start stalking Terry ") it might not of even been you i don't know how is Den doing ?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

It is all hear-say, don't believe it, and don't waste your time fishing the bridges and rip-rap at Tappan. You will freeze and it will all be for nothing, repeat, there are no Saugeye in Tappan.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Skippy said:


> Still night fish Tappen but not where those guys are playing bumper boats or shoreline combat fishing. Heck some of them have 5/0 trebles on those vibes and are really ripping them through the water. Pretty sad.
> Pick your nights and play along the shore line. Still some nice eyes to be caught.


lol they all tie their boats together like a true octagon then they combat fish sorta like mma it's stupid they been doing it for years .....heck they should leave the boat at home just go to Seneca spillway and toss treble hooks .. anybody remember big Lou ? the fat guy that would wear chest waders wade out in the spillway and just toss treble hooks ? he looked like one of the local sheriffs walking around at a county fair


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL tink, no, it wasn't me. I drive a silver Traverse and 14' Sea Nymph.  (Funny thing is, my left tail light IS out )

I got minnows at Tappan a couple weeks ago...I couldn't believe it...5 boats side by side Vibe'n away. 

If I got up early, got that spot, started catching and all these boats pile in? LOL Lake rage...time for the 12 gauge to bark. 

I don't care what he/they was catching, i'd never crowd people like that...beyond rude. They can have it.

Today was my last trip in the boat...gonna put her away for the winter. Getting to expensive gas wise and nothing to show for it. I did get a 6" eye...and a 3" large mouth. AND one 14/3/4" eye.

Was a beautiful day out there that's for sure!! Loved every minute of it!!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Man,ive herd the tappen bridges are vibe e central! Ive never fished it,but everyone tells me thats what you see 90% of everyone doing down there...
> Id be crawling all over those rocks at odd times of nite casting those rocks with sticks an swims!
> Any one remember the old "holy tappen saugeye" thread? Guys looked like zombies,bit they were all holding up some true giant saugeye. That weather and cold and no sleep hirts at times. But its sooo rewarding when you put things together!!!!
> 
> Tin,you guys finding any bigguns yet in your neck of the woods????


lol ohhhh was you talking to me ? sorry brotha i missed your post nothing out of the norms for this time of the year ... we did hit a couple good ones at the bridge when we had all the rain a few weeks back... you know Salt Fork has produced some hawgs but Tappan deserves the title "Holy" heck Big and Rich wrote song about it


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone know if the marina can still launch a small 16’ V bottom boat


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

The day I was there, no problems...14' V bottom. the parking lot tells the tale. Lots of trailers is a definite yes.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know what all this talk about the treble hooks is?????? Would someone inform me. I fish Tappan ALOT. I live very close. I used to be in the group of boats all the time. Being there with friends fishing catching fish is half the fun. Now I won't deny that there are a couple of very unfriendly people (randy Norris). But all others just fishing. And as stated u don't have to be in the crowd to catch fish. And whoever thinks there are no saugeye in tappan is very wrong. All u need is a vibe and a smithwick rouge and figure out that time they eat. I was out there when the lake came up and was really muddy few weeks ago and I caught and released a crazy amount of saugeye most being 3-8#. It was cray fun. And was fishing in 8ft of water in the shallows in the mud tearing them up on vibes. Did it for 5 days straight after work Those fish won't leave the shallows until the low water pushes them out. I know what goes on at the bridges but better things happen in the shallows until the water is gone


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Yea ! Giant treble hooks on Vibee's would be lots of fun to jig.. LOL ! !


----------

